# Kroatien - Insel Pag - Bootsangeln?



## carp-hunter1990 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo wir fahren am 28.08.12 für eine Woche nach Kroatien auf die Insel Pag zu dem kleinen Ort "Novalja".

Da das quasi auch ein Fischerdorf ist haben wir überlegt ob man da nicht auch mal einen Tag zum Bootsangeln mit kann. Kann mir jemand dazu was sagen?

Vom Ufer aus ist das Angeln eh erlaubt oder?

Gruß Nico


----------



## Nikodemus (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kroatien - Insel Pag - Bootsangeln?*

Hallo Nico,

ich war Pfingsten eine Woche land in Karlobag, das liegt am Festland gegenüber von Pag. Vom Ufer aus fängt man in der Regel nur "Kleinkram". Empfehlenswert sind Meerjunker und Goldstriemen mit Brot/Teig als Köderfische, so dass man in den Abendstunden damit per Boot auf Wolfsbarsch gehen kann.

Ein Einheimischer hat mit der großen Wasserkugel und Maden mit 10er Haken an einem Abend vom Festland aus eine Meeräsche nach der andern rausgeholt. Der hatte den Dreh irgendwie raus.

Viel Erfolg
(auch) Nico


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kroatien - Insel Pag - Bootsangeln?*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Ja per Boot auf Wolfsbarsch das hört sich gut an was hast du gezahlt und wie bistzu nem Boot gekommen?


----------



## Nikodemus (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kroatien - Insel Pag - Bootsangeln?*

Hallo Nico,

gezahlt habe ich gar nichts, da ich einen Bekannten mit 'nem eigenen Boot habe. Daher kann ich Dir nichts zu den Preise sagen. Habe aber gehört, dass der 1/2 Tage ca. 50 € kosten soll. Wenn Du dir allerdings ein Motorboot ausleihen, gilt: 
In Kroatien ist für ​​​​*jedes *motorbetriebene Boot ein
Sportbootführerschein erforderlich. Auch für Boote unter 3.68 kW (5 PS), die in Deutschland führerscheinfrei gefahren werden dürfen! Einen kroatischen Führerschein kann man vor Ort ganz einfach mit einem Tageskurs für wenig Geld machen (wird aber in D, A und I nicht anerkannt). Oder einfach das gute alte Ruderboot nehmen.

Viele Grüße
Nico​


----------

